# Stormcaller Cover Art.



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Via their blog. I just hope it's not Chris Wraight.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice bit of art


----------



## Khyzer (Dec 22, 2012)

So yes, it is Chris Wraight again. And I am assuming he is writing all three in the trilogy, atleast the last I remember hearing about this was that it was going to be a trilogy.

Also, check Amazon if you want ACTUAL updates as to what Black Library is releasing. This novel was announced on Amazon... shit.... 6-7 months ago? with cover art revealed and everything. Black Library is beyond useless when it comes to promoting their own damn novels...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Khyzer said:


> So yes, it is Chris Wraight again.


Damn. I really like how he writes, but his blatant disregard or ignorance of long standing fluff really pisses me off.


----------



## Karthak (Jul 25, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Damn. I really like how he writes, but his blatant disregard or ignorance of long standing fluff really pisses me off.


I've been a Space Wolf fan ever since the first Ragnar book came out back when I was a wee lad, and I haven't noticed Wraight taking any outrageous liberties with Vlka Fenryka lore.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

I actually really enjoyed blood of Asaheim, even more than battle of the fang, 
there was this fog of tristesse over the wolves which was interesting, 
I look forward to Stormcaller, see what he can do, 
I do not like the cover, seems more like the evil wolf man that would appear in the incredibles


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Karthak said:


> I haven't noticed Wraight taking any outrageous liberties with Vlka Fenryka lore.


He could do what he liked in _Battle for the Fang_ because the SWs at that time are in a transition from their preHeresy structure to what we have currently. However, in _Blood of Asaheim_ he gets a whole heap of stuff wrong. How and why a warrior gets inducted into the Wolf Guard, how Wolf Guard lead packs, he has two non psykers carrying rune swords, a Blood Claw gets promoted into an already estabished Grey Hunter pack, one of those Grey Hunters is way older than the rest and believes he has missed his chance at being a Long Fang. It's mentioned a couple of times in the book about when all the various members joined the pack as well, much like a standard tactical squad in a codex chapter. 

All bullshit, all of it going against fluff established and upheld over the last 20 years through 3 seperate codexes regarding how SW packs are inducted and progress together through from Blood Claw to Grey Hunter to Long Fang. It's blatantly apparent he didn't even read the SW codex before he started writing. One good stint on the toilet while reading the codex would have done the job. 

Also, I'm not too sure, but I think he messed with Iron Hands fluff in _Wrath of Iron_ as well.


----------



## Karthak (Jul 25, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> He could do what he liked in _Battle for the Fang_ because the SWs at that time are in a transition from their preHeresy structure to what we have currently. However, in _Blood of Asaheim_ he gets a whole heap of stuff wrong. How and why a warrior gets inducted into the Wolf Guard, how Wolf Guard lead packs, he has two non psykers carrying rune swords, a Blood Claw gets promoted into an already estabished Grey Hunter pack, one of those Grey Hunters is way older than the rest and believes he has missed his chance at being a Long Fang.
> 
> All bullshit, all of it going against fluff established and upheld over the last 20 years through 3 seperate codexes regarding how SW packs are inducted and progress together through from Blood Claw to Grey Hunter to Long Fang. I'm not too sure, but I think he messed with Iron Hands fluff in _Wrath of Iron_ as well.


...Our lad Ragnar didn't follow the established path either. He got bumped up to the Wolf Guard straight from the Blood Claws.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Karthak said:


> ...Our lad Ragnar didn't follow the established path either. He got bumped up to the Wolf Guard straight from the Blood Claws.


Comparing a singularly exceptional individuals story to blatant disregard of long standing fluff does not make your argument. If you can't see those mistakes, I think you might not be too familiar with SW lore yourself.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Karthak said:


> ...Our lad Ragnar didn't follow the established path either. He got bumped up to the Wolf Guard straight from the Blood Claws.


Which is entirely plausible. As your current standing within the chapter is irrelevant when it comes to a wolf lord deciding he wants you in his wolf guard.



> It is his heroic deeds that mark the Wolf Guard rather than his age, so there are hot-looded young warriors as well as sturdy veterans amongst their ranks.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Decent writer but, as KF pointed out, the man doesnt do his damn HW worth shit. If he isn't going to put in the time to make sure his lore isn't cockeyed, why should I put in the time to read? That being said, the art is ok..... Looks like a giant armored thundercat to me, though.

Edit: He writes while cocking up the entire post and not puting in the time to edit. [facedesk]


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

More Space Wolf books are always a good thing! The sheer fact that it's Wraight writing it makes it that much better in my book! He's such a worthy successor to my Wolves from the legendary William King.


----------



## Khyzer (Dec 22, 2012)

Diatribe1974 said:


> More Space Wolf books are always a good thing! The sheer fact that it's Wraight writing it makes it that much better in my book! He's such a worthy successor to my Wolves from the legendary William King.


Speaking of... I noticed this popped up on Amazon.com



> _Sons of Russ_
> 
> A Warhammer 40,000 anthology featuring the Space Wolves, savage and noble Space Marines from the icy death world of Fenris
> 
> The Space Wolves are warriors without peer. Savage and noble Space Marines from the icy death world of Fenris, they bring death to their foes in the Allfather’s name. Each Space Wolf strives to perform great deeds, crafting a tale worthy of being told in the aftermath of battle, as the ale flows and the skjalds speak of heroes. These are the sagas of the Great Wolves, the Lords of Fenris and the Champions of Asaheim. Heed their legends and be ready for the charge of the Rout! Vlka Fenryka!


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1849706999/ref=s9_psimh_gw_p14_d0_i6?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=18VTFZVRXXSSDRF8QFNT&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1630083502&pf_rd_i=507846


Looks like the authors for this Space Wolf Anthology will be Chris Wraight, Nick Kyme, Andy Smillie, and Ben Counter. I was actually surprised not to see William King's name on the list, but either way I think this could turn out to be pretty cool.


----------



## Znoz (Feb 9, 2013)

Just got E-mail from amazon:

Hello,

Unfortunately, the release date for the item(s) listed below was changed by the supplier, and we need to provide you with a new estimated delivery date based on the new release date:

Wraight, Chris "Stormcaller (Space Wolves)"
Estimated arrival date: August 19 2014 - August 28 2014

This title will be released on August 14, 2014.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Lovely - they postponed everything :angry:

Warmaster; then Talon of Horus; when Cybernetica and Master of Sanctity, now this - WHAT EXACTLY ARE THEY PLANNING TO RELEASE IN FIRST HALF OF 2014???? :angry:
Kyme's new SALAMANDER BULLSHIT??? TRILLION SHORT STORIES????

Rageeeeee :angry:


----------

